# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC what a good TotM/TotY would be! _(Jellyd0nut)_
*Basic Task ii* - Go up to a DC and laugh like a crazy person right in their face. What is their reaction? _(blobularwindmil)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ask your phone to ring, then answer it when it does. Who is it? Why did they call? _(imazu)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Explore an abandoned mine shaft or cave (both valid). _(imazu/Sensei)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Destroy the world. Like, really. Blow it up. _(Timothy Paradox)_

----------


## Gaea

Nice tasks! I guess I'll really blow it up this time! 8)

----------


## woblybil

Most are so easy they're going to be hard to remember but I can see Adv II re-winging me in the near future .....

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I really like basic 1, it's a bit meta, which is fun! :-)

I'm also going to keep trying my lucid dare goals (smooch QEII and ask a monk for insight) and personal goals (eat lots of lovely food and non-food items, have a really in-depth conversation with a DC)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck and have fun!

----------


## FryingMan

> Ask a DC what a good TotM/TotY would be! (*Jellyd0nut*)

Sure seems like a good idea  :tongue2: .

Well, whatever, on to the cheer!

Task Laugh Phone Shaft!
Task Laugh Phone Shaft!
Blow it up!
Blow it up!
Bis *Boom* Baa!

Now that I've started getting lucid again this week, I hope to have some nice, shiny wings well in time for Christmas!   :armflap: 
You listening, Santa?   ::santa::

----------


## dolphin

I asked a DC what a good TOTM would be.

He thought a good TOTM would be to...
*
Write something down with a pencil and think about it.*

Full dream

----------


## robertcox88

I'm wondering if I will be able to get the phone one... They don't ever work for me in non lucid dreams so I'm curious to see if it will work when lucid. 

You should have told him what he could do with that pencil Dolphin! lol

----------


## Pickman

The first two look fun.  I might try doing both of them on the same DC - ask them for a TOTM suggestion, then laugh in their face after their reply.  

If there are any good TOTM suggestions from DC's, could they end up actually being next months TOTM?

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay so i can keep both my wings  :Awesome Dance: :
*Completed Basic II and Advanced I*, i remembered Bonus but got distracted:

*Spoiler* for _accomplished TOTM´s_: 



 i instantly remember all my tasks for this lucid. i want to do basic II advanced I and bonus. how convenient that i am in a room with some people. i turn to the next guy and start pointing with my finger on him and laugh like crazy. while i do this i look at him and get a short doubt if i should have picked someone else because he looks like someone who dont like to be laughed at and punch you in the face for that. i ignore this thought and laugh even harder. he gets a little angry and tries to slap away my hand but i react too fast and pull it back before he hits me. he seems offended and goes away. i am in really good mood so i pick a chair and say "people hey some attention please" step on the chair and do a frontflip down on the ground. i (too) strongly feel the rotation and think that i had luck it didnt destabilized my dream or did it stabilize it...? some people are laughing some start to talk again. "Hey psht PSHT do you hear this? i think my phone is ringing" i dont feel or hear anything but i look around and suddenly see atleast 3 phones that lie around or are held by people whose display turn on like they where ringing. i just expect that my phone in my pocket will ring to. i put my hand in my pocket, search a little and get it out. its not ringing or vibrating but i see the display is on and in a mix of English and German there is written incoming call. my display looks strange so i have some trouble to take the call. the symbol disappears. [i remember Sensei´s thread which says: dont focus to much on hitting some buttons when you want to write a text but concentrate on the text and let your "fingers" do it on their own.] with this in mind i just put the damn phone to my ear and expect that i picked the call and talk to someone. at the beginning its an automatic machine-voice but after some seconds i hear a guy talking. i seem to talk to "Stratos" a troubleshoot hotline for phone and internet? (maybe because i had some trouble with the phone some seconds earlier?^^) He asks me to start to tell him who i really am. I tell him "Your mama can tell you some authentic data" and i hang up.





*Spoiler* for _remembered bonus_: 



i remember that i want to blow up the earth. i didnt decided yet if i want to fly into the outer space or try to teleport there. i think about lying down and "fall asleep" for teleportation. i look for the right place (damnit that i always need to find "the perfect spot" for everything...) i go down some stairs and see a couple entangled in eachother. i move my hands in a gesture to split them apart. they hold on to each other but one can see that a force is pulling on them. i think about to pick the guy up and throw him out of the picture but i decide i dont want to be mean and let them be together so i stop. i look down the path i am going and see that it is a long winding path. i ask them if its crowded there at the end and she tells me it depends... i start flying and fly with high speed down the winded path. i am so fast i miss the mark. i stop and paddle back a little. the path changed into some red and blue waterslide. i find it cool and fly with high speed back to the middle of it and sit inside. i start slideing but for some reason i start thinking about my waking body and have a FA




i think bonus i will try again the other two i find not that appealing for me. i will focus on some other goals this month. 

BTW: my name is not orange?  ::deal::   ::content::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> It's a Tech-Glitch, I think?  Like mine name is not anymore TOTY dark orange.



yes might be but... We DEMAND (maybe? please?^^) to have a more colorful name  :tongue2: 



i know very off-topic and i am sorry but dont know how else to contact:

*Spoiler* for _For Lauraw_: 



Hey i tried to add you as a friend. not because i collect friends or something but i am highly interested to read some of your dj entry's. and maybe to hear a little who you are and if you like to exchange a little but not necessarily. if i am too newbie for you or you feel you have enough "friends" or you dont want to share your experiences at all that is okay. atleast i tried  :wink2:  feel free to pm me to tell me your opinion if you dont mind

----------


## woblybil

> yes might be but... We DEMAND (maybe? please?^^) to have a more colorful name




I probably have your name color because I have not been d-winged yet  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

running out the door, did both basics last night, details to follow

Laugh: I get up right into my dad's face and in a high pitched voice go "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" for about 10-15 seconds.  He seems a bit sad and confused, and when I stop he plops back down in bed, like he's frustrated at the experience.

Task: I ask the girl again, me: "give me a task."   she: "invest your cash register, freeze".     me: "invest your cash register, freeze?"   "invest your cash register, freeze?" I say again to remember it well  she: yes.

I can't join the control group again because my previous request from November 30th is still pending.

edit: here's the full DJ: DJ Entry

----------


## woblybil

Crap. I did last months task again..
*Spoiler* for _last months task again_: 



Completed Lucid Task I                  
                   (This is a really bad way to get wings but any port in a storm)
12/05
 6:00pm I was flying along a dark street and heard singing at a wedding in a big church so I turned in to see what I could get into (I dont think I was lucid yet) but when I saw a friend that died 20 years ago waiting in a hallway outside of the chapel, (That was the clincher!) We were so happy to see each other I did not tell him he was gone so we just laughed and carried on. He told me they were all waitng in the hall to eat but the congregation was singing too long. 
 After becoming lucid and thinkiing about it a minute when our reunion had sort of passed I said "While wer'e waiting tell us some jokes"..
  (He was famous all over town for bar jokes and stunts and also famous for the deadliest farts around)
He said "Heres a joke for church " and cut loose a loud, reveberating fart that shook the rafters and very foundations of the church and it kept going as he ran into another room,  The congregation  stopped singing, Everything went silent then the whole congregation began to applaud for him and we in the foyer did the same and I was laughing so hard I almost pooped my pants and ran for the bathroom and just as I sat on the toilet I felt I was in two places, Both here on the toilet in a church and laying in bed at the same time and figured I better not finish the job because I might be too close to awake and wreck myself, Finally I decided to go the awake route and started laughing at the stupid dream again while I was recording it.







I was so certain I did basic I that I had already posted it and went up top to check and it wasn't there  ::yddd::

----------


## robertcox88

> Crap. I did last months task again..
> *Spoiler* for _last months task again_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed Lucid Task I                  
>                    (This is a really bad way to get wings but any port in a storm)
> 12/05
>  6:00pm I was flying along a dark street and heard singing at a wedding in a big church so I turned in to see what I could get into (I dont think I was lucid yet) but when I saw a friend that died 20 years ago waiting in a hallway outside of the chapel, (That was the clincher!) We were so happy to see each other I did not tell him he was gone so we just laughed and carried on. He told me they were all waitng in the hall to eat but the congregation was singing too long. 
> ...



I always a applaud a good fart!  :laugh:

----------


## LucidRanma

Basic Task 2: Achieved! I was lucid, went into a building and this girl in her underwear appeared to me. For whatever reason, I gave no care that she was half naked and decided to attempt the task. So I started laughing, getting closer to her all the while. Realizing I wasn't maniacal enough, I made my laugh crazier. She backed away, nearly sprinting backwards to try to get away from me. I think she thought I was some crazy killer guy or something.

I almost had Advanced Task 1 done too. Another woman was sitting by a phone as I was doing Basic Task 2, but I was distracted by this one and the phone disappear as soon as I went to use it for the task. Spent the rest of the dream trying to find a phone again.

----------


## FryingMan

Wings!?   :armflap:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I´ve tried my last lucids to attempt the bonus task. i thought to teleport to the moon and see and make the world explode from there... i want to practice teleportation so this was a good way to do it:
Here my fails to get to the moon:

*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task Fails_: 



-i "wake up" and want to DJ. i remember that i want to catch FA and so even that i dont feel like it i do a Nosepinch ..... and get lucid  ::D:  my awareness is pretty high and i want to teleport to the moon because i want to attempt the bonus totm. i try an in dream wild close my eyes and imagine where i want to go. i feel like to exited to fall asleep so i just visualize and open my eyes. i stand on earth but see the moon in really big. but it tries to go down and i push it up with my mind again. Suddenly some comic style frame apear around and i see a browser. i do a "doubleclick" so the picture is maximized again. a Jet cockpit appears around me and i tell myself: why not so you can fly with the jet to the moon. i start flying and it feels like in Battlefield. i have some problems with the gas and the jet is a little falling. i boost up the speed and i fly. the jet changes into a helicopter and i cant fly as high as i would like to. i see a big military helicopter and think when i change into it i might get higher... i get out and get a "mission accomplished" on my way to the next heli i get stuck and start eating mashed potatoes with a friend having a mouse and two mousepads on the table...

-i walk down an alley and i get lucid. i stop infront of a kiosk and there is a table with some food on it. i remember to teleport but first i eat a piece of broccoli. i then spin around with my eyes closed and my arms stretched out. while spinning i hit something with my arm so i pull them a little to me. i start jumping while spinning and feel a little lighter so i open my eyes and find myself in outer space floating around undcontrolled. i see the earth but it is passing by me randomly. i just cant stop. i try hard and slow down a little but still cant stop. i scream STOP! and suddenly i see the sky and a sunrise. the stars passing me by with superspeed so that they blurry and i wake up

-i read a message of an ex. i am in my bed and suddenly she lies next to me. i stand up go to the sink and wash my face and hands. i see two fireplaces in the room and the firealarm is peeping a little around. the peeping raises my awareness and i get lucid. i look into the fire and then to the bed. the girl is gone... i decide to try to teleport again. i close my eyes, look down and visualize the moon. i open my eyes and i look down on blackness. i see a small edge right in my eyesight. i try to move and start falling down into the nothingness. i hear myself? or someone screaming and i wake up

-i transport a big wooden pallet with my roommate. it is unhandy and heavy and i whine around a litte. we enter a building and go down some stairs and suddenly i think "i´m dreaming" and start smiling. i pick up the pallet on my own and tell my roommate that now that i know i am dreaming its no problem to lift it. i go down the stairs and enter a random room. i look around and look at something on the table. i focus on a small detail and try to get it as detailed as possible. i leave the room still looking around. suddenly a phone is ringing and i open the door to the room where the sound is coming from. i see a phone on a table and take it with TK to me. i see a name on the display that i dont know and pick up. there is a guy who wants to speak with the boss. i start beeing mean and sarkastic and tell him that he is not here. he tells me that he was told to call between 9 and 12 and it is important. i tell him that the boss is gone on holidays and that he just dont care... the convo goes on a little longer. while on the phone i leave thru a door and find myself outside. i want to close the door again but suddenly a big muscular guy push the door open. i try to close it but its to late. behind him are like 3 or 4 other persons (male and female) i feel like they want to beat me up or something. atleast the situation gets tense and they push and hold me. i feel uncomfortable and say stop everything gets slower i say again this time louder STOP! and everything freezes. i look to my right thinking about a short range teleportation away from these guys. but in the moment i concentrate on something else the scenery unfreezes again and they stress me out again. i start running away from them. i try to run in superspeed but it dont work. i look behind me and they are just some feet away. i turn around and scream determined: GO AWAY. they start looking around and into the sky and turn around and go. nice i think and keep going but some feet away two women approach me and are agressive too. they try to pull me somewhere and i try to resist. i turn around and bite one of them into the finger. it feels very realistic and i dont want to hurt her really. i feel like just a little more pressure and i bite the finger off. i let go and close my eyes and just want to get away. i imagine to teleport into my bed. i think i wake up my heart is pounding but i lay still and just imagine i teleported to my bed. after some seconds i open my eyes and see myself in my bed. i feel sad that i woke up but still look at my hand. it looks normal but i count my fingers and see there are seven of them... i cant believe it because i really feel awake i do another nosepinch and yea i really am dreaming. i stand up pass a toilet bowl and go into the corridor and try again to teleport to the moon. i spin around and visualize but again knock my hand on something. i stop open the door and give up the attemped. i move outside meet a girl who is following me. we decide do drive away with a car. i let her choose: ferrari or porsche? she says porsche. we move a little and i see a parking lot. i see a yellow ford mustang and find it very attractive. we go there but the door is closed. i start looking around and behind me and into my pocket to find the key but when i look up again she opend the co-driver door and i can open the driver door. i get in and want to fasten my belt i look up and see that i am sitting behind the driver seat.... i unstrap my belt again and go out. in the moment i want to get on the driver seat she sit down there. i just say no baby and lift her up and put her on the seat behind the driver. i cant remember waking up or loosing lucidity?




maybe i should just fly to the moon/ outer space... or do a harakiri and blow myself up with me on the earth but that would be not what i want... i want to see it  :smiley: 
lets see month is long enough... maybe i focus on different goals and try this one in some weeks again...

----------


## Ginsan

This is the night after I saw it and told gab that I was sure that I would remember this task. It failed, but I remember it. Kind of. Here is a quote from my notepad

_Kept trying shabby laughter. Was looking at some big being, black and about bear size and thought okay "shabby laughter" and then thought wth is that and then I didn't do it._

Pretty weird huh.. For some reason I thought I had to produce shabby laughter  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

Wings have been taken and given. As always, pls make a join request in your Control Panel and post here with words "task x achieved" or something that will make it clear which and what.

Thanks youz and let me know if I screwed up something.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

What the... I chained my wings?! See post #10... why are they gone... i cant permission the group when i already have wings so... or should i have done something differently?!  ::roll::

----------


## gab

> What the... I chained my wings?! See post #10... why are they gone... i cant permission the group when i already have wings so... or should i have done something differently?!



Sorry about that, I only went by the join requests. I gave you your wings back.

----------


## dolphin

I chained my wings as well.

I'll try to explore a cave if I can remember!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Sorry about that, I only went by the join requests. I gave you your wings back.



Thaaaank you  :smiley: 

just out of interest:
Orange name is defect and not possible or just forgotten?

----------


## robertcox88

I became lucid in a very interesting place... it looked like some type of sky world like floating mountains from the movie Avatar (or some RPG games). I saw my Dad and was going to laugh in his face but I was like well I haven't done the first tasks yet and laughing in my dad's face even though it's just a DC representation of him just doesn't seem cool  ::D: . I asked him what a good time of the month was and he said he liked January and April... to which I thought ok that's a good time of the year so let's see how he responds to that question... to which he responded more appropriately will Fall. Really boring answers I know. I should have laughed in his face after that!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I became lucid in a very interesting place... it looked like some type of sky world like floating mountains from the movie Avatar (or some RPG games). I saw my Dad and was going to laugh in his face but I was like well I haven't done the first tasks yet and laughing in my dad's face even though it's just a DC representation of him just doesn't seem cool . I asked him what a good time of the month was and he said he liked January and April... to which I thought ok that's a good time of the year so let's see how he responds to that question... to which he responded more appropriately will Fall. Really boring answers I know. I should have laughed in his face after that!



oh my...^^ i agree with you that laughing in someones face is not nice and i actually thought of it afterwards and didnt like it. good thing was it was just a random guy and not my dad... so good for you you checked this already in the dream and not afterwards^^
nice trying the other task *but* TotM/TotY = Task of the Month/Year (like the name of the thread). sadly it means not Time of the month ^^

----------


## robertcox88

Ha! What a goober I am! Well based on experience now I can tell you  asking what a good time of the month or year is...  Is not a good task of the month!

----------


## woblybil

> oh my...^^ i agree with you that laughing in someones face is not nice and i actually thought of it afterwards and didnt like it. good thing was it was just a random guy and not my dad... so good for you you checked this already in the dream and not afterwards^^
> nice trying the other task *but* TotM/TotY = Task of the Month/Year (like the name of the thread). sadly it means not Time of the month ^^



As in my last posted lucid, I thought it would be cruel to inform a friend that he had been dead for 20 years even tho it was a dream  ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

Asked a DC what the task of the month should be... got a dumb answer...

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



I'm playing MGS V, presumably, trying to line up a shot with a sniper rifle. The two enemies keep moving. A friendly target moves up to them and I get one of the enemies in my cross hairs.... Boom, head shot! I quickly move to the other target and fire off what should be a head shot, but the game goes into slow motion... reflex mode.

The other enemy doesn't die. He turns to look at me and I can see he has a weird helmet with built in infra-red goggles - one single red dot staring at me. Knowing my weapon won't be able to penetrate the helmet, I instead leap forwards and sprint across the gap between us. 

The soldier simply watches me charge. Unconcerned. I leap over a small wall and use my CQC to strike him down. It works and the soldier falls down, stunned. 

The friendly soldier then leads me to a fighter plane and we climb inside. While flying the plane I become lucid. The scenery blurs and goes dark, but I keep flying. The scene reforms within a city, the plane swooping between skyscrapers. There are tie fighters ahead, too fast to catch. 

Frustrated at being left behind I will the plane to go faster. It complies. A sudden boost of speed sends me hurtling into a grey vortex mist after the other ships. The wind rushes around me as if there is no plane, my mind simply using the well known sensation of going fast on my motorbike... which is fine by me and gives me a rush of adrenaline.

I use the 'boost' effect several more times, just for kicks, and do some barrel rolls for good measure. Recalling the tasks I drop down to the ground and start looking around. TR is standing nearby. 
"What would be a good task of the month?" I ask him.
He points at part of the wall and says "You have to examine this then move over there."
I laugh at him. "Dude that is the WORST TASK EVER."  :Cheeky: 

After walking through the building I find the entrance to what is apparently a... gentlemen's club. According to the posters, that is. I push open the door to find it is just an ordinary bar. There is a woman sitting on a high stool talking to the barman. Across the room is a group of people playing poker.
"Deal me in." I call out, but wake up before taking a seat.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ At least you got a coherent/grammatical answer.

----------


## imazu

Did a basic last night but it was laaaame..

I'm lucid in my grandma's house and I see PP holding E in the front hallway. I approach and ask what a good totm would be and he just mumbles for a while. I ask him again and he does the same thing, but shorter. I sigh and fly out the door. The rest is just a bunch of mindless debauchery.. lmao

----------


## KestrelKat

Stress of that between-Thanksgiving-and-Winter-Breaks is throwing my dreaming game way off.  I remember maybe one a night and haven't have a lucid in more than a month I think... I like these tasks, though, so I'm really hoping for a good chance to get lucid over the break!

----------


## robertcox88

> I became lucid in a very interesting place... it looked like some type of sky world like floating mountains from the movie Avatar (or some RPG games). I saw my Dad and was going to laugh in his face but I was like well I haven't done the first tasks yet and laughing in my dad's face even though it's just a DC representation of him just doesn't seem cool . I asked him what a good time of the month was and he said he liked January and April... to which I thought ok that's a good time of the year so let's see how he responds to that question... to which he responded more appropriately will Fall. Really boring answers I know. I should have laughed in his face after that!



OK so I did the basic right this time  ::D: 

(Info you should know before you read this: I was going to sell Direct TV door to door a few months back. I went out with a friend and watched him get a sale. The people he sold was a very nice older couple. We talked for a while about a lot of different things including our job and selling.)

I became lucid almost immediately and it was very vivid. I was at this park near where I grew up and I looked around the park for somebody couldn't find anyone. I went inside the first house I saw (right across the street from the park) and there were two older folks sitting in the living room, a man and a woman, and it was quite dark. I began speaking with them and they asked how they could help me. I don't remember if I told them that I was there for their TV service or what but that's what we started talking about. I asked them what a good task of the month would be and the man said imaging and bandaging (lolwut), and then I asked the woman what a good task of the year would be and she said to not be so salesy. They kept going on and on giving me information about sales and what I should do... it was hard to retain it all. In fact, I retained none of the other stuff they said! I feel like what the man said when I initially asked him about the task of the month was totally random. When I asked him to repeat it after the wife was finished with her spiel, he said the same thing (imaging and bandaging) but related it to selling/sales. His answer was well formulated too I had no argument... at least for the imaging part (something about showing pictures to the customers and making the experience very interactive). I woke up before he could explain bandaging. 

So there you have it... TOTM - Imagining and bandaging. TOTY - Don't be too salesy. You're welome  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks gab! Sorry guys for falling behind.

Several of you have asked if there was a way for me to grant winging permissions to Percy or someone like that to help speed up the winging process. Unfortunately that perm comes with the admin package only. So best thing I can say is, if I fall behind more than a couple days, please just PM me and CC: gab. Ever since the last forum update (I'm assuming it was that), the TOTM usergroups are really stupid. It's requiring a ton more effort to wing and dewing, and still doesn't always come out right. So the best thing is, if you're waiting to be winged or dewinged and it's been 2 or 3 days, I swear to you I will not be mad if you PM me. Hell, I'll even tell gab to text me on my cell, because I don't want anyone to go more than a day without wings once they've completed a task. Especially if it's completed at the end of the month, because then every wing day is even more precious.

Again, sorry for the tardiness, and thank you to the ones who do PM me when I get behind. If anything, for me a PM is something that gets moved to top priority. PMs are power!  ::D:

----------


## Verre

Yay, lucid again! I've really been slacking the past few months. Last night I was able to complete Advanced Task i, although an untimely waking cut the conversation all too short. Full dream here: Too Many Spiders / Phone Call (DILD)

Portion relevant to TOTM: 





> I begin by imagining that my phone is right in front of me on top of the wall and ringing. It doesn't immediately manifest, so I decide I need to build expectation: the phone must be ringing in the house. I dash back as though I already hear it and don't want to miss the call. Bursting through the kitchen door, sure enough, I see my phone on the counter. Although it is not making an audible sound, the screen is lit up with an incoming call, so I quickly grab it and push the button.
> 
> I hear the voice of a polite-sounding young man with a Middle Eastern accent. He is already talking, and sounds like he was in the middle of leaving a message when I took the call.
> 
> "Hello?" I interrupt.
> 
> The man doesn't seem to hear me at first, and continues with his message. There was more to it, but this is the part I can remember: "—honey and sweetness. Despite Middle Eastern rituals and invocation of Far Eastern gods, we regret to inform you that—"
> 
> "I'm here! I'm here!" I insist. Finally I get his attention. He states my name. "Yes?" I ask.
> ...

----------


## TheSheepCounter

My very first task! Did it during a "weak" lucid dream.

TASK DONE: Laugh in a DCs face.

Task of the month written in this color

I fell asleep at 7 AM and soon found myself in a dream. At first, I only thought I was waking up after my nap. But after I witnessed time shifting (first I saw the evening star, then it was morning again, then night) in front of my eyes out my window, I did a nose pinch RC and realised I was dreaming. I got out of bed and walked downstairs. I looked into the dining room where I saw my mom. I then had a false awakening. My suspicion caused me to do another RC. I could breathe, so I knew I was still dreaming. I went to the fridge and opened it, and saw it was full of pudding cups. I decided since this was a dream, I could eat as many as I wanted. I ate a burger and it tasted like the real thing but the flavor was a bit weaker. I tried to utilize some dream control by conjuring up a backpack to put the pudding cups in. The backpack didn't appear even after I believed it would (heard you should believe, not try), but I just pretended to unzip the backpack and put the pudding cups in. I then walked out the door, pretending to be carrying a backpack, and decided to take a walk. I then remembered that I wanted to do the task of the month, which was laugh in a DCs face. I walked past a few people, then came across a guy who was fixing his fence. I walked up to him and proceeded to laugh right in his face. It was weak laughter, but that was probably due to it being a dream. I DID try to raise my chin and laugh like a villian in a cartoon, no matter how weak the laughter was. The man didn't give me a response.

Whew! There you have it! Since this was my very first lucid task, I didn't have much dream control (as you can see with the "backpack"). But luckily for me, I actually remembered the task I was trying to do, and I was lucid, so it counts (even if the laughter itself was a bit... weak. But can you blame me? I'm just a beginner!).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Update: I guess due to a glitch in the forum software, the wings and orange name still don't work for some members. Gab and I are currently looking for a workaround, since I can't figure out what the problem is or how to fix it.

One idea would be to have a banner to post in your sigs. Thoughts?

----------


## Lang

Congrats, TheSheepCounter!!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I went underwater to attempt the cave exploring task but ended up in more of a building instead. There were these neat futuristic laser guns that kids were playing with. Star wars inspired, maybe?

----------


## TheSheepCounter

> Update: I guess due to a glitch in the forum software, the wings and orange name still don't work for some members. Gab and I are currently looking for a workaround, since I can't figure out what the problem is or how to fix it.
> 
> One idea would be to have a banner to post in your sigs. Thoughts?



It's OK. I have the wings and orange name now. Thanks!

----------


## robertcox88

Oh I'm sure... they've advertised that so much even if you aren't into it you will be dreaming about lasers and light sabers. I'd rather have that programed though than Donald Trump's ugly mug which I know will show up in a dream eventually.

----------


## woblybil

> One idea would be to have a banner to post in your sigs. Thoughts?



As long as said banner has wings  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> As long as said banner has wings



Would the standard signature height limit still apply?

----------


## woblybil

Completed Lucid Task II

Hooee, It should have been Halloween..

12/21                  Ghost-Busters
4:30am At first I wasn't too sure I was dreaming when I found myself flying around my old home in the night, The houses were gone leaving only empty yards, Then I noticed shadowy, maybe spiritual flames wafting up from the ground in bare spots (Like wherever something had died or was buried) and remembered some tasks and that this was an Indian Reservation (A very spiritual place). I soon forgot the tasks and lucidity as this was really cool.
I flew all over looking for more of the flames, Most were pale blue but a couple were red flames too for whatever good that did. 
I soon ran out of new ones and went exploring, I found an old neighbor girl for a DC companion and we flew around looking for more and then I remembered "exploring an old mine"
 Something told me there was old mine between here and home and I saw a steep,slippery'rock incline
and started up it but the girl got scared out and stayed behind..About a half mile up the mountain I ran into a large man in a police uniform, He didn't notice me so I went on past him for several yards and looked back as he slipped over the side of the slope into the brush below and I decided to follow him wherever it took me. I followed him thru the brush to two houses on a hill with a pool and a small boy laying strips of wood around the pool and he ran out of wood so I got more for him..(The cop was gone) I asked the boy which way to the old mine and he pointed farther up the mountain so I flew off that way up over the forest to a very old, haunted looking mansion with turrets and spires and very run down looking but before I got to it I saw a gray, Ghostly creature almost humanoid coming up toward me and I asked it to show me the way to the abandoned mine, Without an answer he took off thru the brush with me following above because he was so fast. As we started up yet another brushy slope I could see the yellowish out-buildings of what looked like a slave or prison labor coal mine thru a notch in the trees, The ghost thing asked telepathically "Are you afraid" And I replied "No, this is just what I was looking for" He replied "You should be scared, I am This is a very dangerous place even for spirits and travelers" Then he showed me the entrance to the mine (He would not go near it himself)  I flew fearlessly inside but only for a short distance and I could see why he was scared. It was nearly full of the spirit flames and wails of people that had been murdered or died in there and I backed out of there swiftly. Then it pointed even farther up the hill to a pass that he said would lead me to home and as he dissappeared I heard a squeaking door and sat upright in bed knowing I was awake but we don't have a squeaking door and thinking of an intruder I fumbled for the gun in the night stand then heard the outside building door shut and got up to go to the bathroom, It was awhile before I went back to sleep..
I wonder why  ::yddd::

----------


## jzinser

So I asked a couple DCs about ToMs...

Dream:

*I had 2 LDs last night, the 1st one ended in a kind of market place with a glass ceiling, the 2nd lucid was about an hour lately and took place in the same setting... I actually became lucid because I recognized the place from the previous dream (never happened before)* So I am in this market place and remember the task of the month... I am going down a set of stairs and spot a table with 2 women and 1 child, I approach one woman and say 'What would be a good task of the month?' she just nagged, I then asked the child who wouldn't reply either. Finally I asked the other woman and she said "To sit stacked up". *The funny thing here is that since Im Mexican I asked in Spanish and the reply was in Spanish as well, she said "sentarse hacinado"... I had to look up the meaning of "hacinado" since I had no idea of its meaning. I then had a false awakening but managed to spot it and so I was lucid again* My cousing was around so I decided to ask her as well... I said "hey dany, what you think a good ToM would be?", she said "to go around with a camera".

Bah, apparently DCs suck at suggesting ToMs haha  :Sad: 

JP

----------


## Nazrax

I attempted Basics I and II and Advanced I full DJ.


*Spoiler* for _Task details_: 



The closest person to me is a really cute, impeccably dressed (sweater vest, long sleeved shirt, slacks) little black kid. I ask him what a good task of the month would be. He very clearly enunciates something, but it's not a task. I go to a nearby woman and ask her, and she also says something that's not a task. I round one of the pillars and talk to an older man, and he says something that, again, is not a task. Oh well.

I move onto the second basic task: I throw back my head and do my best mad scientist laugh (Mwa ha ha ha ha ha). The guy looks at me like, did I really just do that? But off in another part of the cafeteria I hear an answering high pitched cackle (Eeeee hee hee hee hee hee). Score! 

Onto intermediate one. I pull out my phone and will that Frank will call. Nothing happens. I decide that I'm going to count down from five and that it'll ring when I reach zero. Five. Four. Three. Two. One. Zero. The moment I count "zero," the phone starts buzzing (it's quite a strong sensation in my hand) and the notification light starts blinking white, but the screen doesn't come on. I press the power button and it turns on to reveal an RPG. In the dream, I recognize that it's a smashed-up mess of at least two different games, and the city names shown on the map clue me in on what they are though I can't remember them now. Flush with excitement over successfully completing both a basic and an intermediate task in one dream, I wake up.




Now that I reread the tasks, it looks like I didn't manage to complete Advanced I, but at least I completed Basic II.

----------


## Daniele

> I'd rather have that programed though than Donald Trump's ugly mug which I know will show up in a dream eventually.



Possible future TOTM? Make Donald's hair fly away during a speech?

----------


## Stintman

*Leaves Dreamviews on a temoporary hiatus* *Comes Back* *Sees new task of the month*

----------


## PercyLucid

Thank you very much for posting the suggestions without dashes, difficulty tier, etc. Makes my work much easier!!!  ::D:  I skipped some suggestions because they were already suggested or very similar to other suggestions.

This month the voting booth comes with candy cane and lots of presents, but only to those who are naughty, kids who were got get a promotion on their jobs. What? Did you do a reality check?



Those who have wings, please go and vote for January´s ToTM!!! 

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _December 2015 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Look up at the night time sky and explain what you see. _(Patience108)_ 
Visit a temple or church or religiouse/spiritual place ... sit down there and meditate or ask for guidance from the DC native in that place - how did it go? _(Patience108)_ 
Dive/fall into any body of water and let yourself be carried away by the strong current - explain the experience.  _(Patience108)_ 
Cry in a lucid dream. _(Spaceline)_
Get drunk or high. _(Intet)_

*Advanced*
Summon Olaf and give him a warm hug. _(Sparkles85)_
Bring someone from at least 200 years ago to the present. Describe how they react to the present day world. _(Spaceline)_
Look up at the stars at night, then pick one out of the sky and put it into your hand and describe what it feels/looks like. _(imazu)_
Find a person you don't like, summon cows and start booooooing the person along with your cows. _(Ginsan)_
Go to the moon, find the American flag and sign your name on it. _(Rockefeller)_

*Bonus*
If you always dream in color, turn the dream black & white. If you dream in black & white, make the dream in colors._(PercyLucid)_
Freeze the sun. _(Spaceline)_
Reverse time. _(Intet)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alright I think/guess/suppose/hope that I got y'all's name color, wings, and user title situation resolved(ish). I was hoping to make it easy and automated for me, but it just won't work. So to keep it consistent, I opted for what's more of a pain-in-the-ass for me to do, but looks best for you guys. /martyr

But seriously, it makes more sense for me to just do it the right way even if it takes more time. Or else why am I an admin. Like I always say, please PM me if one of y'all gets overlooked, especially if you forget (ahem) to request permission for the usergroup. In the case of some of you, like Fryingman, because he's on DVA Staff, his name has to stay teal even if he's winged. And I stay red, and Mismagius stays blue etc. There's some issues with the user titles but I think I have found a workaround for that also (I just now PMed you about that FryingMan).

So let me know if all is working right in those areas, but also if somehow access to other parts of the forums go out the window when your winged or dewinged. I didn't make any of these usergroups, past admins and owners did. Some of them are crazy, and the rest are crazier. Gab and I continue to try to feel our way around the dark Labyrinth that is the VB Admin Control Panel. But if there is a solution, we always find it.

Thanks for your patience, and as always, PM me or gab for anything at anytime. We'll get to you eventually  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Alright I think/guess/suppose/hope that I got y'all's name color, wings, and user title situation resolved(ish).



Ooh-Ooh, You don't know how good that feels  ::yddd:: 

But you gave me an extra Basic wing, Maybe it's a Christmas present ?

----------


## robertcox88

> Possible future TOTM? Make Donald's hair fly away during a speech?



I don't just like... I love it.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Alright I think/guess/suppose/hope that I got y'all's name color, wings, and user title situation resolved(ish). I was hoping to make it easy and automated for me, but it just won't work. So to keep it consistent, I opted for what's more of a pain-in-the-ass for me to do, but looks best for you guys. /martyr
> 
> But seriously, it makes more sense for me to just do it the right way even if it takes more time. Or else why am I an admin. Like I always say, please PM me if one of y'all gets overlooked, especially if you forget (ahem) to request permission for the usergroup. In the case of some of you, like Fryingman, because he's on DVA Staff, his name has to stay teal even if he's winged. And I stay red, and Mismagius stays blue etc. There's some issues with the user titles but I think I have found a workaround for that also (I just now PMed you about that FryingMan).
> 
> So let me know if all is working right in those areas, but also if somehow access to other parts of the forums go out the window when your winged or dewinged. I didn't make any of these usergroups, past admins and owners did. Some of them are crazy, and the rest are crazier. Gab and I continue to try to feel our way around the dark Labyrinth that is the VB Admin Control Panel. But if there is a solution, we always find it.
> 
> Thanks for your patience, and as always, PM me or gab for anything at anytime. We'll get to you eventually



Thank you very much!  ::D:  I really appreciate the pain-in-the-ass work you both do  ::D: 
 ::goodjob::  :For Xox:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ooh-Ooh, You don't know how good that feels 
> 
> But you gave me an extra Basic wing, Maybe it's a Christmas present ?



I was gonna ask you about that, you PMed me about basic wings, but the perm that was requested was for advanced.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey oneironauts! I've been meaning to post for such a long time but I've been soo lazy... (Not for lucid dreaming though!). Hope all is well! 


*Basic i*

In a DEILD I appeared at my dad's apartment in Puerto Rico. I got out of there and went inside a mall-like place. There, I found a series of dream characters and asked them for a good TotM idea... A lot of them completely ignored me, just a one very charismatic girl DC answered me. She said, "well of course, you guys should tame a lion".
Haha. It was super random, I wasn't even remotely thinking about a lion at that moment...

*Basic task ii*

I became lucid outside my mom's house in PR... I remembered the task, looked around and saw an african american family about to get in a car. I started laughing like a crazy man in front of them. They all started too look directly at me, very woried about me. The funniest was the little boy, looking at me perplexed with an open mouth. They got in the car and I got in with them, haha. They started driving and I kept laughing, now I really looked psychotic. I was upside down (with my feet toward the roof) and everything... 
At this point the laughter was real because I found it so funny that they didn't know what the hell was happening, they where scared, but still decided to drive... Lol.

Eventually I asked them to stop and got out of the car... They didn't really "react" but their expressions where priceless!
I took out my phone and prepared for the phone task...

*Advanced task i, fail?*

I asked my phone to ring (surprised as always, as to how real it seems), picked it up. Guy named Christian answered... I asked him to who is he speaking. He said: "obviously with Miguel". I said to him: "my name is Tito, idiot!". 
I kept talking to him but didn't really remembered the conversation afterwards, so this is probably a fail...

*Advanced task ii*

I had some fun with this one... I have been visiting a bunch of enigmatic caves since the begging of December. 
In one of them I became lucid in a hospital for some reason, flew out into some nature place. Found a very tiny cave... I inserted my arm, a DC grabbed it and pulled me (shrinking me) into the tiny cave. It was a super trippy experience. A tinier version of me explored the cave, full of rocky surfaces, water falls and ponds, aboriginal paintings, etc.

Another day, a DC guided me into a cave... But it was a fake abandoned cave, something you'd find in Disney World. It was a "haunted house" type of attraction. With DC's and holograms trying to scare me and stuff.

*I wish you all have some happy holidays and an awesome New Year!*

----------


## woblybil

> I was gonna ask you about that, you PMed me about basic wings, but the perm that was requested was for advanced.



Hell I don't know  :Big laugh: 

Anyway it was advanced II 
*Spoiler* for _Ghost Busters_: 



Completed Lucid Task II

Hooee, It should have been Halloween..

12/21 Ghost-Busters
4:30am At first I wasn't too sure I was dreaming when I found myself flying around my old home in the night, The houses were gone leaving only empty yards, Then I noticed shadowy, maybe spiritual flames wafting up from the ground in bare spots (Like wherever something had died or was buried) and remembered some tasks and that this was an Indian Reservation (A very spiritual place). I soon forgot the tasks and lucidity as this was really cool.
I flew all over looking for more of the flames, Most were pale blue but a couple were red flames too for whatever good that did. 
I soon ran out of new ones and went exploring, I found an old neighbor girl for a DC companion and we flew around looking for more and then I remembered "exploring an old mine"
Something told me there was old mine between here and home and I saw a steep,slippery'rock incline
and started up it but the girl got scared out and stayed behind..About a half mile up the mountain I ran into a large man in a police uniform, He didn't notice me so I went on past him for several yards and looked back as he slipped over the side of the slope into the brush below and I decided to follow him wherever it took me. I followed him thru the brush to two houses on a hill with a pool and a small boy laying strips of wood around the pool and he ran out of wood so I got more for him..(The cop was gone) I asked the boy which way to the old mine and he pointed farther up the mountain so I flew off that way up over the forest to a very old, haunted looking mansion with turrets and spires and very run down looking but before I got to it I saw a gray, Ghostly creature almost humanoid coming up toward me and I asked it to show me the way to the abandoned mine, Without an answer he took off thru the brush with me following above because he was so fast. As we started up yet another brushy slope I could see the yellowish out-buildings of what looked like a slave or prison labor coal mine thru a notch in the trees, The ghost thing asked telepathically "Are you afraid" And I replied "No, this is just what I was looking for" He replied "You should be scared, I am This is a very dangerous place even for spirits and travelers" Then he showed me the entrance to the mine (He would not go near it himself) I flew fearlessly inside but only for a short distance and I could see why he was scared. It was nearly full of the spirit flames and wails of people that had been murdered or died in there and I backed out of there swiftly. Then it pointed even farther up the hill to a pass that he said would lead me to home and as he disappeared I heard a squeaking door and sat upright in bed knowing I was awake but we don't have a squeaking door and thinking of an intruder I fumbled for the gun in the night stand then heard the outside building door shut and got up to go to the bathroom, It was awhile before I went back to sleep..
I wonder why 


 Repost

----------


## woblybil

Almost forgot.

Merry Christmas Everybody

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok woblybil, all fixed. Damn, if I keep "fixing" you, you're not going to have any fun bits left for those crazy dreams of yours  ::D: 

Also, *Merry Christmas* as well!!

----------


## Graywolf

I'm late, but I'll go for BT I, BT II, or AT I.

----------


## Intet

Last night, in the most successful night of lucid dreaming I've ever had, I completed both basic tasks.

*Spoiler* for _Basic I Dream_: 



I was watching K play a video game that was like a combination of Tetris and a side-scroller. The game had an urban setting. He scrolled too far to the side and lost track of his character, and then I found myself in the game looking for the character. I was on a ledge with some sheds below it. I could see the night sky on the side with the sheds, except it had the Earth in in instead of the moon. When I looked away from the Earth and looked back there were two Earths, and when I did so again there was a whole row of Earths, some of which were misshapen. This made me realize I was dreaming. I wanted to go toward the Earths, but when I did I found myself in a room where the Earths were all sculptures attached to a white wall several meters up. I tried to jump and fly up to them, but I could not fly when I tried, so I tried thinking that I was in a setting with rocket boot technology and that I was wearing rocket boots. While this still did not fully allow me to fly, it did let me jump high enough to grab onto one of the sculptures. There was a sculpture of a dog on top of it. While I was doing this, I noticed that C was in the room with me. I let go and fell back to the floor. There was also another woman there who told me that I had to wake up because I was going to be late for class. She took me into an office on the left side of a hallway that led out of the room and away from the wall. She showed me a whiteboard that said that it was currently 10:10 a.m. and that I had lab at 10:30 (neither of these was true--it was actually about 7:00 a.m., and I don't have lab at 10:30 on Saturdays). However, I believed her, and I said that maybe if I though about something abstract enough I would wake up. She agreed and started to leave. As she was leaving, I remembered Basic Task I and asked "What would a good Task of the Month be?" She said, "That would work," apparently misinterpreting my question as a suggestion of an abstract thing I could think about to wake myself up. I followed her as she started going up a staircase, and she followed up her previous statement by saying "S did something like that." I woke up before I could explain that the question was for her, not me.




*Spoiler* for _Basic II Dream_: 



I was in my college's dining commons sitting next to R. When I turned away and then looked back, R turned into T. It suddenly started hailing hailstones so large that they broke the skylights and got water on the floor and tables. I went looking for R in a different part of commons, and thinking about the strange manner in which she disappeared caused me to become lucid. The scene then changed to one in which I entered a building and decided to explore it. I could hear loud, bassy music playing in one room, so I went into that room. As I went in, the music stopped. In the room were some people playing Magic. One of the people playing was A, and I could see that some of his cards were Pokemon cards being used as proxies. I left the room, going back the way I had come and down the other half of a fork in the hallway. I came to an industrial-looking door, and when I went through it I found myself in a passageway with a ceiling so low that I had to crawl. The passageway went through a restroom before ending in a door to the outside. I stepped outside into an alternate version of campus. I saw my professor J, who turned into my other professor D as I walked toward him. I remembered Basic Task II, and made myself pretend to laugh hysterically. As D became increasingly confused I started actually laughing. While I was doing this, I saw a bunch of bees on the ground between us. I finished laughing and went off to explore campus more. Right before I woke up I saw one of my friends run past in an outfit made of leaves.



Is it too late for me to vote on next month's lucid tasks?

----------


## LucasPotter

> *BONUS TASK!!* - Destroy the world. Like, really. Blow it up. _(Timothy Paradox)_



This is possibly the coolest task ever. In fact, I'm making it a permanent task for me.

...I love apocalyptical and post-apocalyptical stories. Stop judging me.  :paranoid:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Last night, in the most successful night of lucid dreaming I've ever had, I completed both basic tasks.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic I Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching K play a video game that was like a combination of Tetris and a side-scroller. The game had an urban setting. He scrolled too far to the side and lost track of his character, and then I found myself in the game looking for the character. I was on a ledge with some sheds below it. I could see the night sky on the side with the sheds, except it had the Earth in in instead of the moon. When I looked away from the Earth and looked back there were two Earths, and when I did so again there was a whole row of Earths, some of which were misshapen. This made me realize I was dreaming. I wanted to go toward the Earths, but when I did I found myself in a room where the Earths were all sculptures attached to a white wall several meters up. I tried to jump and fly up to them, but I could not fly when I tried, so I tried thinking that I was in a setting with rocket boot technology and that I was wearing rocket boots. While this still did not fully allow me to fly, it did let me jump high enough to grab onto one of the sculptures. There was a sculpture of a dog on top of it. While I was doing this, I noticed that C was in the room with me. I let go and fell back to the floor. There was also another woman there who told me that I had to wake up because I was going to be late for class. She took me into an office on the left side of a hallway that led out of the room and away from the wall. She showed me a whiteboard that said that it was currently 10:10 a.m. and that I had lab at 10:30 (neither of these was true--it was actually about 7:00 a.m., and I don't have lab at 10:30 on Saturdays). However, I believed her, and I said that maybe if I though about something abstract enough I would wake up. She agreed and started to leave. As she was leaving, I remembered Basic Task I and asked "What would a good Task of the Month be?" She said, "That would work," apparently misinterpreting my question as a suggestion of an abstract thing I could think about to wake myself up. I followed her as she started going up a staircase, and she followed up her previous statement by saying "S did something like that." I woke up before I could explain that the question was for her, not me.
> 
> 
> ...



Not too late at all! Just remember to request the TOTM perms for your completed tasks. It helps me to lose less hair.

----------


## NyxCC

Basic ii and advanced i completed!  :smiley:  

Not so funny - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Who's calling - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Do Nightmares count? .. Yikes
12/29
5:00pm 
*Spoiler* for _Lucid don't always win_: 



Do Nightmares count? .. Yikes
 I was lucidly playing peek-a-boo with an evil looking Patagonian desert tiger the size of a Volkswagen Bus..First I would hide under a mud hole and peeking up out of the mud at him and then when he was about to come after me I would duck below the waves of mud and confuse him by popping up somewhere else, One time I came up to look and he was gone so I came up completely paddling around in circles in a sort of victory dance a foot so off the surface, Then when I looked up he was coming directly down on top of me and I woke up with a scream..


.. ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

For the winged ones:

All right folks, put down the wine, the food, the toys, the videogames, the adult toys your lover bought you, the... yeah... just put down everything and head to  Task of the Month January 2016  unless you want Ophelia to put down your wings  ::D:   Chance to chain!

Good luck!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I can't see next month's TOTM, is that because an early start is a privilege reserved for those who already have wings? If so - #sadface

SammyTheSnake

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I can't see next month's TOTM, is that because an early start is a privilege reserved for those who already have wings? If so - #sadface
> 
> SammyTheSnake



yep you got it right. those who are unwinged will see it beginning next month -#smile

----------


## PercyLucid

> I can't see next month's TOTM, is that because an early start is a privilege reserved for those who already have wings? If so - #sadface
> 
> SammyTheSnake



Yup  :tongue2:  You need to know (and have wings) how to fly to see it. Don´t worry, you will otherwise on the 31st in the morning. So work hard on earning your wings this month and have the privilege  ::D:  (And you can manage to be winged forever if you chain  ::D: )

----------


## LucasPotter

I blew up the planet!  ::D: 

Dream Journal

----------


## woblybil

12/30 Completed Basic II for January
2:00 am..It all started when I ate two grilled cheese before going to bed but it cost me.....

I was upstairs at my old neighbors house with the mom and the girls drinking and smoking green stuff (with a gaggle of girls I was doing other things too :smiley:  I just sort of became aware this was all a dream because that was years ago and there were chores (tasks) to be done.
 After a couple more hits and whatever that slop was the the girls had mixed up I asked the mom I wasn't using at the time for a bicarbonate of soda cocktail..(By now I was a lizard) Just then Grandpa came home downstairs in the kitchen, She replied "There's none up here and we dont want dad to catch us like this" and I screamed "I gotta have it,Pops or no"  I kinda flew downstairs to a strange kitchen with nobody in it so I rummaged for Bicarb which was non existent in dreamworld (as usual). I woke up dying of heartburn and went to the still cockeyed kitchen and got the same results. (FA..Crap) I was in too much agony to care about lucid dreaming anymore and woke up for real I hoped and went to the kitchen with the same results.. No Bicarb..!
Then I remembered I had used the last of it in the catbox and discarded the box.
Thank God for 24 hr Walmart  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

And with that being said... there goes December and there goes 2016.

New month, new ToTM! And with the new year, the ToTY is coming too, but this one... goes into the void now... and talking about voids, you better check January´s ToTM!

 :lock:

----------

